# Foros Clasificados / Compra y Venta / Proveedores Servicios  Para Venta:: Samsung i9100 galaxy SII, iPhone 4G 32GB, BB 9800 Torch, Nokia N8

## avilez

Vendemos completamente nuevo y desbloqueado los teléfonos móviles y ordenadores portátiles. Todos nuestros productos son completamente nuevos y desbloqueado  
directamente del fabricante y con sus accesorios completos. Nuestros productos vienen con 12 meses de garantía internacional y 30 días política de retorno, que vendemos a nivel  
local e internacional. 
PROMO: Vendo 2 productos y obtener 1 extra de forma gratuita 
A continuación se muestra nuestra lista de precios: 
Apple iPad 2 64GB 3G + Wi-Fi::: $500USD
Apple iPad 2 32GB 3G + Wi-Fi::: $470USD
Apple iPad 2 16GB Wi-Fi :::$400USD 
Apple Iphone 4G 32GB:::$370usd
Apple Iphone 4G 16GB:::$330usd
Apple Iphone 3GS 16GB::$200usd
Apple Iphone 3GS 32GB :$250usd 
Samsung Galaxy Tab 10.1 WiFi (32 GB)::: $330USD
Samsung Sliding 7 Series 10.1" Tablet PC::: $430USD
Samsung Google Nexus S i9020A 850/1900 3G::: $270USD
Samsung GT-P7510MAYXAB Galaxy Tab 10.1 16GB::: $260USD
Samsung Galaxy Tab 10.1 Google I/O 32GB:::$520USD
Samsung Exhibit 4G::: $270USD
Samsung I9100 Galaxy S II ---$ 350
Samsung Vibrant::::$310usd
Samsung I9000 Galaxy S--- $300usd
Samsung W880 12MP.... $220usd 
BlackBerry 9800 Torch::: $300usd
Blackberry Bold 9780:::::::$280usd
Blackberry Bold Tour2 9650::$250usd
BlackBerry bold ONYX 9700::$260usd
BlackBerry Tour 9630:::::::$250usd
Blackberry Storm 9530::::::$260usd 
Nokia N97 Mini (14K Gold)::: $600USD
Nokia E52 (Golden Aluminium)::: $600
Nokia X6 32GB ::: $520USD
Nokia N9-00 ::: $490USD
Nokia E7 US 3G $330USD
Nokia X7-00 :::$290USD
Nokia N8::: $300usd
Nokia N900:: $260usd
Nokia 8800 Sapphire Arte$200
Nokia 8600 luna New Series.$220
Nokia 8800 sirocco(gold edition).$200usd 
Sony Ericsson XPERIA X10: $300USD
Sony Ericsson Xperia Ray::: $340USD
Sony Ericsson R800A XPERIA PLAY 850/1900 3G::: $310USD
Sony Xperia Arc --- $330USD
Sony Ericsson Xperia MT15i Neo::: $240USD
Sony Ericsson Vivaz Pro-- $280usd
Sony Ericsson XPERIA X8::$270usd 
MOTOROLA:
Motorola XT862 Droid 3 :::$300USD
Motorola DROID 2 A955 ::: $300USD
Motorola Photon 4G::: $310USD
Motorola XPRT:::$280USD
Motorola Droid Pro Global XT610::: $270USD 
LG PHONES:
LG P990H Optimus 2x 850/1900 3G $255USD
LG Revolution::: $350USD
LG Thrill 4G $370USD
LG Optimus 3D P920::: $350USD 
Por consultas, reservas y compras, contacta con nosotros a continuación:
Nombre: Jaramillo Isidro Torres
E-mail: jaramillo.moviles@hotmail.comTemas similares: Venta de materiales para exportación de uva de mesa Venta Establo para Engorde tributacion para venta de caña de azucar

----------

